# SG7 - der eiskalte Nordend Raid



## SylGa (11. Juni 2014)

*SG 7*
Nordend




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m7uLCYd0d7Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*SIEBEN *kalte epische Buchstaben, die das Herz alter World of Warcraft Spieler höher schlagen lassen. *SIEBEN** unvergessliche und atemberaubende Schlachtzugsinstanzen, welche bis heute unvergessen, ja unerreicht sind. *SIEBEN *(plus zwei) abwechslungsreiche und atemberaubend schöne Levelgebiete. 
Sehnsucht geweckt oder neugierig auf eine Zeit in der die SIEBEN täglichen Dungeons noch wichtig waren? Dann melde dich jetzt für SG *SIEBEN*!
*Rubinsanktum (nach Eiskronezitadelle) und Onyxia ( ehem. Level 60 Raid) und die PvP Bosse zählen nicht.

*Ablauf:*
Alle Interessierten werden gebeten sich hier zu melden: Forum SG7 (keine Registrierung nötig!) Bitte schreibt ganz kurz wer ihr seid und mit welcher Klassen bzw. Rolle ihr uns begleiten wollt. 
Bitte schaut auf euren Erfahrungsbalken, wir möchten gern am 07.07. um 7:07 Uhr (abends) gemeinsam Level 80 erreichen. Ab dann beginnt die heiße, ich meine kalte Phase: Am Donnerstag (ab 19:00) ist ein "fester" Dungeonabend geplant, die Teilnahme ist natürlich nicht Pflicht, aber mit mehreren macht es einfach mehr Spaß. An Sonnatg (19:00 - 22:00) und Montag (20:00 -22:30) besuchen wir dann die Raidinstanzen! Beachtet bitte, dass wir am Montag versuchen den optionalen PVP Boss des aktuellen Tiers zu legen, das hängt aber von der Verfügbarkeit von der Schlacht um Tausendwinter ab. Haben wir T9 erreicht stößt Onyxia noch dazu. 

*Organisation:*
Ein solches Projekt steht und fällt mit eurer Teilnahme. Damit jeder immer so gut wie möglich informiert ist, wird sehr viel über unser Forum bekanntgegeben. Das Projekt endet spätestens mit Patch 6.0 und frühestens mit dem Tod des Lichkönigs. 
Wer möchte kann gerne Berufe skillen, evtl. kann die Gilde unterstützen. Richtet es Euch so gemütlich wie möglich ein und genießt die gute alte Zeit nochmal.

*Bedingungen während des Projektes:*

Die maximale Stufe ist Level 80.
Das maximale Itemlevel entspricht dem Raid-Tier in dem wir unterwegs sind:
Naxramas, Das Auge der Ewigkeit und Obsidiansunktum: 213
Ulduar: 226**
Prüfung des Kreuzfahrers: 258
Eiskronenzitadelle: 277***
Ausschließlich Nordend Bufffood/ Flask/ Pots erlaubt****
Nur WotLK Verzauberungen/ Glyphen/ Edelsteine erlaubt
Sprecht euch bezüglich Dungeons ab. Das Forum kann hilfreich sein.
Schaut das Ihr eine Raidattendance von etwa 60% einhalten könnt. 
**Waffen 239
***Loot vom Lichkönig HC wird als 277 bewertet.
**** Wenn die Skalierung passt, wird evtl. ein Gildenkessel benutzt, da die Mats dafür wesentlich preiswerter sind. 

*Teilnahmebedingung:*
Wegen der einfacheren Organisation ist ein Charakter auf dem Realm Forscherliga wünschenswert, ein Gildenbeitritt wird gerne gesehen, ist aber nicht notwendig.
Einen RP-Realm tauglichen Namen, das Akzeptieren und Einhalten der erweiterten Bestimmungen für Rollenspielserver, das Akzeptieren und Einhalten der Satzung der Gilde Sylvanas Garde und erwachsenes Verhalten sind Grundvoraussetzungen. Wir wollen entspannte, zuverlässige und motivierte Leute, keine Lootzanker, Dramaqueens, Stänkerer, ewige Besserwisser und sehr wankelmütige Mitspieler.


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Juni 2014)

Pff, mit den heutigen Veränderungen ist das Raiden doch ein Kinderspiel. Allein mit level 60 fährt man jetzt ja schon 2,6k dps in T2.


----------



## SylGa (12. Juni 2014)

Ja leider ist die Skallierung eher suboptimal, aber bei dem Projekt geht es mehr ums retro-Feeling. Und zur "Not" kann man ja auch ab Ulduar HC machen. Da wir als "Hauptzielgruppe" keine progamer haben, danke ich ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad am Ende für ein Funprojekt angemessen.


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Juni 2014)

SylGa schrieb:


> aber bei dem Projekt geht es mehr ums retro-Feeling.


Was durch den nicht vorhandenen schwierigkeitsgrad futsch ist.



> Und zur "Not" kann man ja auch ab Ulduar HC machen.


Was man auf lvl 80 mit 4 Mann hinbekommt.(Inzwischen)


----------



## Brad-Fish (12. Juni 2014)

So einfach wie du es beschreibst, ist es nicht. Sicherlich ist es einfacher als vorher, das will ich gar nicht abstreiten.

Wenn für dich dieses Retrofeeling nicht mit diesem Konzept funktioniert, ist das völlig in Ordnung. Nur gibt es immer noch einige Leute für die dieses Feeling trotzdem noch aufkommt.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Juni 2014)

Brad-Fish schrieb:


> So einfach wie du es beschreibst, ist es nicht.



Doch. So ist es. O_o


----------



## SylGa (13. Juni 2014)

Bevor es hier zu streitigkeiten kommt: Ich hab mit einem Raidleiter einer andre Levelstopp-Gilde gesprochen und er meinte der Schwierigkeitsgrad wäre zwar nicht mehr vergleichbar, trotzdem hatte man in den Raids wohl viel Spaß. Vier Level 80 Chars mit schlechtem Equip schaffen Ulduar HC nicht. Da verlasse ich mich eher auf Aussagen von Leuten die auf dem Gebiet Erfahrung haben, nichts für ungut. Wir sehen es ja spätestens im Juli. 

Und auch wenn es wirklich so einfach ist wie du behauptest, macht das immer noch mehr Spaß als lethargisch in OG/ im Schrein herumzustehen. Das ist schließlich ein Projekt für aktive Spieler die gerne etwas erleben wollen.


----------



## Brad-Fish (22. Juni 2014)

*push*


----------



## SylGa (26. Juni 2014)

Wer noch Lust hat meldet sich einfach. Noch ist es nicht zu Spät


----------



## SylGa (10. Juli 2014)

[attachment=13647:WoWScrnShot_070714_191057.jpg]
Nachdem alle neuen Chars Level 80 erreicht haben (Glückwunsch!) gab es erstmal ein paar lockerer Dungeon runden, damit der ein oder andere noch benötigtes Equip bekommt.

Am Donnerstagabend geht es wieder ab 19:00 Uhr in die heroischen Dungeons damit wir für den ersten Raidtag dem 13.07 perfekt vorbereitet sind. Noch eine bitte an die Mitspieler von den anderen Realms: erstellt Euch bitte einen Level 1 Twink (der am besten so heißt wie Euer 80er) auf der Forscherliga und lasst Euch für die Kalendereinträge bitte in die Gilde einladen.


----------



## SylGa (28. Juli 2014)

Das Equipment ist gesammelt und Naxxramas erfolgreich absolviert. Allerdings nehmen wir noch interessierte Mitstreiter auf, wir sind sowohl beim Leveln als auch beim Ausrüsten gerne behilflich. Also meldet Euch ruhig. (Idealerweise direkt auf dem Realm Forscherliga, dann klappt es besser mit der Kommunikation und wir können auch die Bosse in Tausendwinter gemeinsam legen) 

Das nächste Ziel ist: Herold der Titanen!


----------



## Lischi24 (12. August 2014)

Einige Fragen an die, die hier in dem Thread meinen, der Wotlk Content sei mit dem heutigen Spielementen zu leicht und schnell langweilig:

- Habt ihr das schonmal gemacht?
- Habt ihr schonmal mit 8-15 Spielern im 25er Modus gespielt? Das wäre auch unser Ziel.
- Wisst ihr schon, wie der "Dmgwipe" in WoD aussehen wird?
- Ist es so unvorstellbar, dass man für Retro Raids keinen Spaß haben kann?

Es geht nicht nur um das retrospektive Erlebnis. Es kann auch eine Herausforderung geben. Naxxramas war zwar einfach, aber das war es früher auch schon und bereits mit T7 mit einem Heiler machbar. Ulduar hingegen kann noch schwer sein, genau wie PdK, Halion und ICC. Man muss nur ein paar Knifligkeiten nutzen, wie man das Spiel schwerer machen kann.

- Man benutzt keine Fähigkeiten, die es damals noch nicht gab.
- Man nimmt generell weniger Ausrüstung mit.
- Man stellt mit 10-13 Spieler auf dem 25er Modus um.
- Algalon ist immernoch ein Boss, bei dem der Raid eine gute Figur hinlegen sollte, vor allem was Heiler und Tanks angehen. 

An die, die SoO HC clear haben, an die, die im Sommer nichts besseres zu tun haben, an die, die Langeweile haben und an andere: Schaut mal rein. Es könnte sich lohnen.

~ Mahand. Ein Tank in diesem Raid.


----------

